# New Pics of My Fish



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Didn't want to steal your thread, Marty, so I'm posting some new pics of some of my fish here! 
My _Aulonocara baenschi_:









My _Otopharynx lithobates_ "Zimbabwe Rock":









My pair of _Copadichromis borleyi_ "Kadango" (sorry it's a little blurry):









My dominant _Copadichromis mloto_:









My _Synodontis eupterus_:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

very cool. My lithobates doesn't look like urs, must be a different variant?

I have a boreyli too, had no idea what he looked like when bigger, urs looks like he has some very kick a## pectoral fins.

*thinks we have very similiar tastes  *

Hey Lexus, i didn't know u from WI! U on WCF?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hey i was wondering, does ur syno hide often?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

She *never* hides! She actually tries to shoal with my cichlids! LOL (Now the _Syno. brichardi_ that I had hid all day, and was mean and aggressive at night, so I sold him to the LFS for $25.)


----------

